# New Phone Number For Rlt



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Due to office relocation and a messy divorce our new phone number is : 01723 892590 the address remains the same.

Thank You,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Been thinking of you mate, I hope it's all begining to settle down, although from experience I know it can take a while.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good luck Roy, things can only get better..... 

Thinking of you mate....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Isn't that STD code Scarborough, have you emigrated?

Good luck Roy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

STD?

Dont you need ointment for that?


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

Roy said:


> Due to office relocation and a messy divorce our new phone number is : 01723 892590 the address remains the same.
> 
> Thank You,


Good luck Roy


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

"Subscriber Trunk Dialing"

Pervert


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks all, yes it is Scarborough Mark,

PS. Mark wanna buy a Lambretta, need to get rid of it :cry2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hope your at a turning point Roy, good luck and take care mate


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Best of luck Roy.

Dave


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I hope things are on the up, Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stanford said:


> I hope things are on the up, Roy :thumbsup:


I found things were on the up quite often after my divorce 

Glad it's behind you Roy :yes:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Best of luck Roy, hope everything's OK.

A.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Good luck Roy. :thumbsup:

Been there, done that, and it _really_ does get better...may not seem like it at first...but it will. 

Best Regards

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

All the best Roy.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Glad to hear things seem to be on the up Roy.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Can we expect to see the next runs of RLT watches signed "Made in Scarborough" ? :lol:

Now that would be something different on a dial, that would!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Good luck Roy. Hope everything begins to improve from now on.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Best of luck Roy. :thumbsup:

Remember......things will get better


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Best of luck Roy, will start hassling you on the new number from monday.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Good luck, Roy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI,

Best of luck Roy :thumbsup:

paul


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Roy said:


> Thanks all, yes it is Scarborough Mark,
> 
> PS. Mark wanna buy a Lambretta, need to get rid of it :cry2:


You have a full inbox.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all, yes it is Scarborough Mark,
> ...


Ointment....


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

All the best Roy :rltb:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s a horrible thing to go through Roy (& mine was fairly amicable) but things should start to get better now :rltb:

BTW I have a long lost cousin called Brian who lives (or at least used to 30 years ago) in Scarborough, he ran a Hotel I seem to remember, anyway say hi if you happen to bump into him, well known fact that everyone in Yorkshire knows everyone else who lives there :wink2: :lol:


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Best of luck in the new environs Roy.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

All the best Roy, keep your chin up.


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Good luck Roy.. I have only used you three times but each one was spot on. Its hard to find such service these days. Good luck for the future

:rltb:


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear of your woes Roy, but glad that you're seeing some light at the end of the tunnel! I'll be thinking of you.

-- Tim


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s a horrible thing to go through Roy (& mine was fairly amicable) but things should start to get better now :rltb:
> 
> BTW I have a long lost cousin called Brian who lives (or at least used to 30 years ago) in Scarborough, he ran a Hotel I seem to remember, anyway say hi if you happen to bump into him, well known fact that everyone in Yorkshire knows everyone else who lives there :wink2: :lol:


i dont....but then again i am a cockney :lol:

things can only get better roy.......then theres always the markII to sort now


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I reiterate the feelings of others. All the best for the future.

Rob


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> I reiterate the feelings of others. All the best for the future.


Same from me. Best of luck.

Come and hang out on your forum a bit more.

It's like going down the pub, except you don't actually have to go anywhere.

And there isn't any beer.

Or barmaids.

There may be a significant flaw in this argument. :sadwalk:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I truly wish you all the best Roy


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Along with everyone else I would like to wish you all the best for the future Roy

Charles


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Onwards and upwards

All the very best


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

All the best with this, Roy.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your woes Roy. Hopefully you have turned a corner and things will brighten up.

I'd also like to wish you the very best of luck and I'm sure things will get better from now on  .

I'm sure you know you've got a lot of friends & support in this little place we call RLT...

All the very best ,

Mark_B


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Roy.

All the best for the future.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Best of Luck Roy


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

All the best Roy, the worst is behind you! 

Mark


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

............for brighter things


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Dude as the song goes _'things can only get better' _

good look mate!

Andy


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

All the best Roy. Hope to see your return to the forum soon. Oh and more RLT watches too!!! :rltb:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sometimes divorce is a good thing......

no point being with a moaning, nagging old trout who does nothing but go on at you all the time....who let her self go years ago and thinks a bikini wax is a furniture polish....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> sometimes divorce is a good thing......
> 
> no point being with a moaning, nagging old trout who does nothing but go on at you all the time....who let her self go years ago and thinks a bikini wax is a furniture polish....


I didn't know you knew my 710 Shawn! h34r: :lol:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry to hear this Roy. I hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JoT said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > I hope things are on the up, Roy :thumbsup:
> ...


I'll second those sentiments.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Don't know if it's true, but I once heard a quote attributed to Cher about her lesbian daughter Chastity. She supposedly said she was disappointed at first because she'd hoped her daughter would grow up, get married, get divorced, then live happily ever after.


----------



## SeattleMike (Apr 22, 2008)

Take care Roy!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Belatedly Roy, I'd like to add my best wishes to those from everyone else. Like many, I've been there done that and for those that have, we know it's far from easy. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Kill the past, and live for the day to ensure a positive future!


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Another one who's been there and can offer some optimism about how life can improve afterwards, despite the financial issues. Good luck, good choice with Scarborough, Roy!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been there too :blink:

Thats quite a high proportion of us who have :huh:

You dont think...Its....'Us' do you? :cry2:

Course its not, its 'them' .....Mentalists, the lot of 'em


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Course its not, its 'them' .....Mentalists, the lot of 'em


Personally I'm not so sure. A theme seems to be forming.

Yes, me too :huh: :lol:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Am I the only "First Timer" on this Forum ??????


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've never been there









h34r:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

PhilM said:


> I've never been there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither, yet. From what these guys are saying it doesn't look like it's worth the trip either.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you everyone, things can only get better. :blink:


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

Good luck Roy -still havnt been tempted by anything that beats that rlt 43 and how could i ever consider an orient-you were right.


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

Good luck Roy, all the best for the future.


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

I wish you all the best, Roy.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Just seen this thread, likewise Roy, hoping all goes well for you now and you find better things


----------

